# Topics > Smart home > Thermostats >  iDevices Thermostat, iDevices LLC, Avon, Connecticut, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - iDevices LLC

Home page - idevicesinc.com/thermostat

----------


## Airicist

iDevices Thermostat

Published on Sep 9, 2016




> The iDevices Thermostat allows you to control, monitor and schedule the temperature of your home from anywhere using the iDevices Connected app.

----------

